# Lock Stock & Hulme Flume



## LittleMike (Jun 22, 2008)

Bah I always feel lame cross posting, but meh 

DDT wussing out because of tiredness, I headed down straight from work to Manchester to meet Userscott and hit something new. Lock Stock aka Manchester Storm Overflow Sewer is a storm relief for two trunk sewers. Constructed in 1920 it's quite a bit further d/s of Hulme Flume so as hoped, hugeness is delivered!
It's my first attempt with my new cam and I don't really know what the hell I'm doing with it so the first 2 of the photos have just come out like ass!

The first overflow chamber. A large sewer runs to the left of the shot. Can't really remember measuring it up, but it's around 15ft diameter or so. There is a manual control penstock at the end, but it seems to be pretty badly rusted and not in use, unlike the ones in Hulme Flume




Looking the other way. The pole appears to be the remains of some sort of defunct flow meter setup. It now only serves to ruin photos!




After only a 200m walk d/s our trip came to a rather premature end where the drain sumps underneath the second trunk. It seems to be the absolute opposite of the setup in the Hulme Flume overflows where the sewer sumps beneath the relief tunnel.




Ahead we could head some trucks pass over a manhole but our search further d/s on the surface was fruitless (although we only covered about 1/2 of the route of the drain)

The obligatory archive pics!:






There were no manholes between the chamber and the sump so this must be further d/s












We had lots more time to spare so headed over to hulme flume. Class drain, the large overflow chamber really is a sight, and very well maintained. Userscott commented that the machinery had even had some maintenance done since he was last there!


----------



## ashless (Jun 22, 2008)

LittleMike said:


> It's my first attempt with my new cam and I don't really know what the hell I'm doing with it so the first 2 of the photos have just come out like ass!



Well keep up the "ass-like" quality, it's better than mine when i'm trying hard! 

Nice one matey,always love to see some proper brickwork


----------



## Gibbo (Jun 22, 2008)

Some very nice, sharp photos there. Looks like it was well worth the trip.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 22, 2008)

This looks great, good stuff, fella.

TnM


----------



## smileysal (Jun 23, 2008)

Now this I do like. Love the different brickwork in the different sections of tunnel. Nice pics too.

Nice find,

 Sal


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 23, 2008)

new camera, new drain, great stuff. Manchester looks to be keeping its crown for king of the mint drains.


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 23, 2008)

Another great set of pictures. That sluice gate or whatever it is looks pretty cool. Does it still open and close or is it not used anymore?

Just curious what would happen if you ventured past it and the damn thing shut.


----------



## LittleMike (Jun 23, 2008)

The penstock in lock stock is pretty rusted and looks like it hasn't been used in a good while. The big on in hulme flume is very much still in use though. It has even had a fresh coat of grease since Userscott was last there!

If you ventured past it you are already probably dead since the flow is rather crazy in that sewer and it's unlikely that you could stand up. I'd be more worried about it being closed whilst downstream of the exit in the relief tunnel. Especially given that the outfall is a submerged sump of certain drownage!


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 23, 2008)

Ah so that is what a penstock is. I do like drain vocabulary.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 26, 2008)

Quality pics LM -thanks for sharing ya latest explore with us 
Love that first pic -HOW BIG IS THAT BEAM?!! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## snappel (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome pictures! Glad you finally got to see Flume - that construction-era photo you found of it was unreal.


----------

